# Vape King Fourways is Hiring



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/16)

​It has come to the point where we at Vape King Fourways need a little help with the running of our store! We are looking for a full time employee to come in and assist with Vape King.


*What are we looking for:*


Enthusiastic individual - preferably a student
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales

*What the position entails:*


Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to @Ollie 
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices

*Payment Structure:*

3 month probation basic and then we will re look at it afterwards.

Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems.


Please send your application in the form of a CV to vapekingfourways@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------

